# A question for Mavericks fans (Some might not like it)



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

I actually like the Mavericks and always have so please keep that in mind when I ask this question.
(I am even apart of a signature for Mavs fans)

I have watched almost all the Mavericks games so far this year and it seems to me that something is wrong with Dirk.
Not his game he is a very talented player but it seems to me that he doesn't like to pass the ball to the new guys.
Could he be jealous of Antoine and Antwan?
Not for them being better players then him he is obviously a much better scorer but I don't know. I watch him on the sidelines and on the court and he never seems to give either of the Antoine's/Tawns the time of day. He doesn't talk to them. He rarely passes to them. He just looks mad all the time.
The other night (against Indiana) he was sitting on the bench next to both Toine's/Tawns and you could cut the tension with a knife. They just never looked at each other.

It could be the losing (no one likes to lose) but I just sense some kind of jealousey?
Thanks to those who answer this question.
Great win tonight and I will be rooting for the Mavericks!


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Nah no way. I've seen them give high fives together and both smiling at each other. Everyone gets along in the mavz locker room, even Fortson now. Tariq is the only one, maybe because they said he was the loner in the roster.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

If Walker or Dirk had to go who would be your choice?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I think that I read somewhere that Dirk and Nash are the best friends and only hang out with each other...



> If Walker or Dirk had to go who would be your choice?


Walker, I'd always take the one who's been longer with the team, its all about loyalty....if Dirk meant it would be like rebuilding.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> I think that I read somewhere that Dirk and Nash are the best friends and only hang out with each other...
> 
> 
> ...


I think everyone found out how close of friends Dirk and Nash are when the "wasted" pics popped up last summer.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

I never questioned Nash and Dirk's relationship. I just thought Dirk has looked pissed every time I have seen him. (Concerning the Toins'Tawns
Glad to hear everyone gets along.

Of course Dirk would be the guy to stay. Like I said before I don't see Walker staying in Dallas.
I hope he either goes to Cleveland or Philadelphia in the off season.
Walker and Iverson (two of my favorite players in the NBA) on the same team would be great. I don't quite see Walker in Philadelphia though. Tough town.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> I think everyone found out how close of friends Dirk and Nash are when the "wasted" pics popped up last summer.


Never saw 'em


> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> I never questioned Nash and Dirk's relationship. I just thought Dirk has looked pissed every time I have seen him. (Concerning the Toins'Tawns
> Glad to hear everyone gets along.
> 
> ...


I know you didn't, I just said that Dirk and Nash don't hang out and talk with others as much as they do with each other....once again I read that somewhere...

Also it would be funny seeing Walker and Ivy, two stars trying to get a damn foul called when they get hit.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> Never saw 'em
> ...


check the NBA forum. Sort by most viewed they should be someone where on the first or second page.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

the picks are somewhere in the Mav forum too.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=484573#post484573


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=42031&forumid=18

ohh we had the same idea.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

LMAO, those are awesome...where's Hedo when you need him?


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

[q]

Also it would be funny seeing Walker and Ivy, two stars trying to get a damn foul called when they get hit. [/QUOTE]

I would consider up-rooting the whole family and moving to Philadelphia to see Walker and Iverson play with each other on the same team.

Can you imagine what Walker and Iverson would do together as a team. Iverson could have all the credit (like Pierce had) and Antoine could do all the dirty work and get none of the credit.
It would be like old times for me


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

I once saw Lafrentz, Nash, and Dirk at Razoos restaurant. They just wanted to chill there and anyone who had ask for there autographs will be kicked out. So everyone just stared at them and some talked to them.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> I once saw Lafrentz, Nash, and Dirk at Razoos restaurant. They just wanted to chill there and anyone who had ask for there autographs will be kicked out. So everyone just stared at them and some talked to them.



Why couldn't they sign a few autographs for the fans who pay their salary?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I remember reading when Dirk first came over, Nash took him under his wing. They lived in the same building. They ate together, and Nash brought him out to clubs and bars. 

-Petey


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=42031&forumid=18
> 
> ohh we had the same idea.


Here's some more..


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!


Nash is a pimp.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

what makes the pics so funny is that they have red eye in everyone of them making them look that much more messed up.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Nash brought him out to clubs and bars.


I did not know that


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> what makes the pics so funny is that they have red eye in everyone of them making them look that much more messed up.


I like Dirk's big puffy swollen lips.  

And Nash looks like a crazy man.:laugh:


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Why couldn't they sign a few autographs for the fans who pay their salary?


It wasn't actually their decision, it was the managers decision. They didn't care at all, it was just that the manager didn't want them to leave. Because they were drawing huge customers when all three of them were there.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> 
> 
> It wasn't actually their decision, it was the managers decision. They didn't care at all, it was just that the manager didn't want them to leave. Because they were drawing huge customers when all three of them were there.


I hate managers


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> Nah no way. I've seen them give high fives together and both smiling at each other. Everyone gets along in the mavz locker room, even Fortson now. <b>Tariq is the only one, maybe because they said he was the loner in the roster. </b>


Tariq feels out of place on any NBA team - with good reason, he <b>doesn't have any game</b> to speak about. Any talk of "defense" is an absolute joke. They say that so they can "justify" his TOO BIG contract.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> Tariq feels out of place on any NBA team - with good reason, he <b>doesn't have any game</b> to speak about. Any talk of "defense" is an absolute joke. They say that so they can "justify" his TOO BIG contract.


lol, I thought you were talking to me....I was like "how does he know my name?" That was some scary ****.

Although my name is spelled with a k instead of a q.


----------

